# What did Satan tell Eve? (No. 1 Bestseller)



## BobVigneault (Mar 26, 2007)

Here is something exciting for Christian history buffs. Finally after 6000 plus years the text of Satan's appeal to Eve is recorded verbatim by Rhonda Byrne. It is recorded in a new book called "The Secret".

Those acquainted with Genesis Chapter 2 will quickly recognize Satan's familiar words as recorded by Byrne on page 164:



> You are God in a physical body. You are Spirit in the flesh. You are Eternal Life expressing itself as You. You are a cosmic being. You are all power. You are all wisdom. You are all intelligence. You are perfection. You are magnificence. You are the creator, and you are creating the creation of You on this planet.



and continued on page 183:



> The earth turns on its orbit for You. The oceans ebb and flow for You. The birds sing for You. The sun rises and it sets for You. The stars come out for You. Every beautiful thing you see, every wondrous thing you experience, is all there for You. Take a look around. None of it can exist, without You. No matter who you thought you were, now you know the Truth of Who You Really Are. You are the master of the Universe. You are the heir to the kingdom. You are the perfection of Life. And now you know The Secret.



This is from the number one book in the nation right now. It's a massive selling DVD and promoted by Oprah. (As if anyone listens to her.)

Everyone is talking about this book. I thought it might be time we bring it up, after all, your neighbor is reading it and the church down the street is studying it in Sunday School.

To hear more commentary on The Secret check out Al Mohler's Friday program.

Or read Don Whitney's commentary here.


----------



## Theogenes (Mar 26, 2007)

And OPRAH has had it on her show twice !!!!


----------



## Staphlobob (Mar 26, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> To hear more commentary on The Secret check out Al Mohler's Friday program.



Now THAT was a good program by Mohler. The dumbed-down, inability-to-think mentality of so many people is nothing short of amazing.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 26, 2007)

Way of the Master has been playing and dissecting 'The Secret' for a while now on several broadcasts.

The Secret sounds like Word of Faith theology minus all the explicit acts to try to make it sound Christian.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 26, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> To hear more commentary on The Secret check out Al Mohler's Friday program.
> 
> Or read Don Whitney's commentary here.



Wow...two Southern Baptists! Good men, they are!

I've been on a book-buying spree of late. _The Secret_ will not be one of them.


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 26, 2007)

Ivan said:


> Wow...two Southern Baptists! Good men, they are!
> 
> I've been on a book-buying spree of late. _The Secret_ will not be one of them.



Way to show some self-control Pastor Ivan.


----------



## MW (Mar 26, 2007)

Did an Australian really come up with this? Oh well, perhaps the land of the free will market it as its own and everyone will forget its place of origin. It is very unAustralian!


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 26, 2007)

The message of The Secret did indeed come from '*down under'*...........







.......... the tree of the knowledge of good and evil.


----------



## MW (Mar 26, 2007)

That's quite a ways south of us.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 26, 2007)

Bob nailed it in the original post.
This secret was whispered long ago.
This is the snake talking...selling that same piece of fruit.
One lie that keeps on selling through the years...YOU can be God.
I hate this stuff so much.
I actually feel sorry for Oprah. What a waste.


----------

